# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Micro 3D Printer is Launching on Kickstarter Monday April 7!

## Eddie

For those that have been eagerly awaiting the launch of M3D's Micro 3D Kickstarter Project, it is set to launch this monday!




> *To Our Closest Supporters,*
> 
> *The Micro 3D Printer Kickstarter - Launching This Monday!*
> Thanks for your continued enthusiasm, feedback, and support while waiting for The Micro 3D Printer.
> 
> This is to let you know that we’re launching on Kickstarter no later than *6AM PST/ 9AM EST / 2PM GMT this Monday April 7th*. We know this may be early for some of you, and we appreciate your dedication if you're adjusting your schedule to be one of the first backers.
> 
> Keep a close watch on the Kickstarter website as we approach the launch time, and we'll send a final email confirmation once our Kickstarter is launched and running so you know exactly where to go.
> 
> ...

----------

